# Good things to come?



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

After a few tough weeks with little to show for the effort, Katfish and I finally managed to put a decent fish on the bank. This fish seemed like he was all head, and I was actually a little surprised (not disappointed  ) when the scale only read 43 lbs. Maybe things will start picking up for the remainder of the year. Let's hope . I'm just waiting for Sept. when the "good" fishing starts.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish! That is all head. Makes me want to leave work right now and chase down some bait. But I am trying to be patient and play the odd, Wait until September. But I won't catch any without getting the lines in the water either.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW! Nice fish. Where did you catch him at? Did you get any others?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish mike  
was that pic really taken at the ramp or did robby do some creative mrfishohio editing?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That was my fancy editing.  I just didn't like the look of the parking lot back there.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah,the blue sky look is much more asthetic than the lot,lol.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Flathead Mike, I am sure it is much bigger than anything I am going to catch this year!..ning!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed !!! THE CATKING........


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Misfit

Mike reported the fish was "small" but I talked him into landing it from the boat. I think he is glad he didn't have that fish go around the tree


----------

